# 2cool marker



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I always enjoy meeting fellow 2coolers whether it be in salt water or fresh.
95% of the people on this forum come from a good lot and are extremely helpful and friendly.

Aside from the stickers here, is there any way to let people know that your a 2cooler when your out on the water? I think I remember reading somewhere that people used to tie yellow tape to their antennas or somewhere on their boat/car.

Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Im curious too.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

On the freshwater board, we tie a yellow ribbon to the stern light or somewhere else visible to let others know we are 2Coolers. It also shows that we support our military.
Unfortunately, we have been a little lax in the last year so our newer members don't even know about it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

First I've heard of that. Salt too? Yellow ribbon or tape flying from the bridge?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> First I've heard of that. Salt too? Yellow ribbon or tape flying from the bridge?


That would be great if salt would do it too. We are all one family on this great forum.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

You could get a roll of the plastic yellow marking ribbon at any hardware store for cheap and tie it to your VHF antenna, or thats what I would do. The 8' antenna is plenty above everything to see all around. Just say what works and what everyone is doing and Ill start doing it when I go out.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Doubt this thread will get enough views, but I would like.to get some kind of marker trend going.

It'd help the website get views and help us 2coolers recognize one another. 

Who knows, maybe it'd help with the whole "boat etiquette" issue. Lol. I mostly surf fish and have met a few other 2coolers, but I only knew they were going to be there because they posted they would be and what they'd be driving and it was the middle of Winter so they were easy to spot.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

The yellow tape thing would be cool!!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

how about a yellow swim noodle on our grab bar?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

How about a three ribbon tassle of some sort in red, yellow and blue about 6-8" long from the higest point on a boat


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the yellow tape is a good idea!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I wear this clipped onto my belt in the back everywhere I go


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Yellow Marker Tape*

Yeah, I like this idea. Cheap plastic yellow tape from Ace/Lowe's/Home Depot, attached to boat grab bar or truck rack if you're wading. Wading will be trickier - you'll see a 2Cool vehicle but won't be sure where the fisherman is. Guess I could attach a piece of the tape to my landing net stuck in the back of my wading belt. Our "secret society" sign...

We'll have to broadcast this at the Texas City Dike gathering on June 29th...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

yellow plastic ribbon and write "2cool" on it with a bold black marker....


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> How about a three ribbon tassle of some sort in red, yellow and blue about 6-8" long from the higest point on a boat


Lmao! You might get confused with another large community... To each his own..


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

eyc0r said:


> Lmao! You might get confused with another large community... To each his own..


thats too funny ....naw i was just looking at the 2cool logo and it looks to be primarily yellow, red and blue...but hey i can go with just the yellow ribbon.

unfortunatly around rockport if i fly just a yellow ribbon.....everyone will think i have live croakers for sale.......


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

i like the yellow ribbon idea!!!


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a Jon boat and will be out on the Kemah area on Thursday, I'll do yellow ribbon thing from the now, since the now light will be the tallest thing on my boat lol hope to see someone out there :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like everyone likes the yellow ribbon idea. Ill start attaching a yellow ribbon from my truck antenna here on out. 

Hope some of you other guys do the same!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

yellow tape. Im in!


----------



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

*Yellow tape it is*

done. Hope this works


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Yellow tape or ribbon has long been a traditional marker here. It started at the beach and TCD gatherings on truck antennas and spread to boats later. Most guys that go offshore keep a whole roll of it for emergencies. It floats on the water and can be seen for miles from in the air out behind a boat. I have have some that says "crime scene-do not cross" that I use just for fun around people that know me.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep saves me a lot of time,if I see yellow I don't waste time potlicking cuz nobody here cathes fish....



just kiddin guys its a slow day today


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yellow tape or yellow ribbon I like it! Hope to see some fellow 2coolers out there!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

How about a secret hand shake ?

Wait...there's another group that already does that


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Yellow tape it is :work:...I'm in


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

That awkward moment when you ask someone if they're on 2cool?


uh,.... huh? What's 'two cools'?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Cody C said:


> That awkward moment when you ask someone if they're on 2cool?
> 
> uh,.... huh? What's 'two cools'?


Had that happen a few times. Really is awkward. 
"Oh, its this internet website thing..that uh...people talk about fishing and uh....Never mind."


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

2cool :bluefish: I'm down with the yellow tape. I'm a wader so maybe I just wrap it around my head as a bandana


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the idea of yellow tape or flag with the number 2, just the number 2 no more and no less.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blue and Gold???


:shamrock:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bocephus said:


> How about a secret hand shake ?


It's super easy in ASL. One of the things on my list of near term goals is to learn enough ASL this year to at least introduce myself correctly as well as a couple of other basic concepts.

Hold up two fingers, your pointer and the one next to it, aka a peace sign and then do what's in the pic. 2 Cool


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

D'sBaystealth said:


> I like the idea of yellow tape or flag with the number 2, just the number 2 no more and no less.


Be careful flying a yellow flag on a boat. That's the quarantine flag that's flown prior to being cleared by customs. Flying it incorrectly could lead to unexpected consequences, especially around ports and the jetties.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally I like the yellow float noodle on the grab rail....kills two birds with one stone....and I really hate tape on things like aluminum....so if yall see a yellow grab rail stop by!

Five


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Spectaker said:


> Sounds like everyone likes the yellow ribbon idea. Ill start attaching a yellow ribbon from my truck antenna here on out.
> 
> Hope some of you other guys do the same!


Save some for me if I ever catch you in SM. I've got a good sized vehicle antenna. Not sure how I'd mount it on the boat though.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Is the 2cool "logo" the texas flag with the fish on it? I'd be willing to do some drawings for a flag design, if it was wanted. I'm 90% retired from it, now, but I was a pretty well known tattoo artist for about 16 years and I still paint a little for fun. I'm a little busy right now but I'd be happy to do it if there was any interest; and if someone could take the lead on getting some sort of flags made.

If there's an interest, someone PM me with some instructions on what it should include and (roughly) look like, and I'll do it when i have some free time.

Till then I'll stick a yellow ribbon on my motor light.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The last time I checked into flags, there were about $25 bux by the time you got them out the door. I would love to do some, but can't. You can buy a lot of yellow ribbon for that kind of money. 

I am planning to have some throwback yellow shirts at the TCD Gathering on the last Saturday of June.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Flag pole style*

Mont,

Do you have any large flags to fly?
I have a spot by the POC big jetties and my friends always stop by when they see the flags flying. 2Cooler's are welcome also but BYOB but I typically have enough including some coffee w/lil rum.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Spectaker said:


> Had that happen a few times. Really is awkward.
> "Oh, its this internet website thing..that uh...people talk about fishing and uh....Never mind."


Had it happen to me recently. Talking about a crawfish pot i saw on 2cool to a bunch of guys i just met at my sister-in laws crawfish boil......they all looked at me stupid until one guy said what is too cool..........i had the same response you had lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bob Haley said:


> Mont,
> Do you have any large flags to fly?
> I have a spot by the POC big jetties and my friends always stop by when they see the flags flying. 2Cooler's are welcome also but BYOB but I typically have enough including some coffee w/lil rum.


Not on hand, but dang, that's a nice place! I might check on some flags. We did a white flag with a yellow TTMB logo in the middle and it worked pretty good. We even had yellow fiberglass flag poles for them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Of course the Sheepy Sticker stuck on a windshield is a pretty good sign that the boat owner is a 2cooler lol.



TH


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yellow has been properly installed on ma boat in Galveston.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*2cool Flags is my vote*

There is a Flag place called:
Gardner & Martin
2900 E. Sam Houston Pkwy S.
Pasadena, Tx 77503
281-487-8889
They supply all Flag products and can do custom stuff.

Come up with a 2cool flag logo and offer in two sizes, small for boats and trucks and larger for beach surf trucks and camps and bay houses.
Offer to your main sponsors and they can display or fly at their businesses and tournaments.
Add 10.00 bucks to the cost and offer to a 2cool charity.
Im sure that this place would probably do the art work for free and they could sell to the 2cooler guys.

Let me know and I can help set it up.


----------



## KWTriton (Mar 3, 2010)

:dance: Blowup Doll strapped to ..... OH wait .....Wrong Forum........LOL.... My Bad !!!!


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

*Flag*

Mont I have a flagpole at the house and would love a 2Cool flag and a small one for the boat. I'm in on an order.
DO

The logo on blue or white sounds good. Or how about on yellow background.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bob Haley has taken the point on this and has the artwork needed. It's still got to be proofed and a few other steps taken, but it's on track. When I know more, there will be an announcement posted up. I still have plenty of stickers http://2coolfishing.com/stickers/


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

I am up for a bigger one when you get the project finalized.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome!! Can't wait I'll probably get 2 - one for the boat and one for the truck!


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Instead of a sheephead, howbout a croaker?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you Mont!


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Flags will be flying next week*

Gardner and Martin inc will have the proof flags done early next week and avail to be placed on their web site for pre orders and descriptions.
Sizes:
3x5' single side for hanging on wall
3x5' double sided to fly on pole
12"x18" single above
12"x18" double above

Mont is setting up the link on this site and will offer more details and instructions.
Please take time to thank Mont and express your interest to purchase them so we can help negotiate qty pricing.
Also thank Kayla and give her a call to pre order next week.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Great Idea!!! Thanks to all involved in this project!!! I'm in!!!!:birthday2


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Bob Haley said:


> Gardner and Martin inc will have the proof flags done early next week and avail to be placed on their web site for pre orders and descriptions.
> Sizes:
> 3x5' single side for hanging on wall
> 3x5' double sided to fly on pole
> ...


Will definitely our purchase a couple. Thanks again!


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic idea. I will definately get for my boat and house. Thanks to all involved.

3RD GULFCOAST:texasflag


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/flags/ is the page where the details will be posted once they are finalized. The web page will be updated as soon as possible after I get the needed information.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The flag link is up and running and flags are available for ordering.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Great idea! I will be ordering. Will look good on LOR!


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*In stock now*

I heard they may start having stock today but call Kayla prior to driving over there. Someone try to get one for the beach party so others can check it out.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

ordered mine :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

When everyone starts getting theirs in, we can start a "where does your flag fly?" thread with pics. The last time we got flags was about 8 or 9 years ago. I am looking forward to flying mine on the boat.


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

Flags are a good idea. Have the sticker on my back window and side of my center console.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

Mont,
Thanks for the info on the quarantine flag. I did not know that. See you learn something new every day..


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool! I'll order a big flag for the deck at Tiki when we are there & a smaller one for the bay boat when we are out on the water!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Ordered mine!


Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

Got my stickers come'n !!!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Where did you get stickers


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

george.maness86 said:


> Where did you get stickers


Look about 12 post back. Mont put a link to them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

What about possible ordering a larger one in a few weeks after project takes off?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I ordered two. Thanks Mont!


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Thanks Mont!!!!*

Placed my order!!! Thanks again!!!:birthday2

:texasflag


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

Great idea.


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

Ordered a small one for my kayak!:dance:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ordered double sided for boat


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Ordered double sided for boat


I started thinking about it after I placed my order. Would you get the full size 3'x5' to fly on the boat or fly the smaller one on an antenna? I can zip tie the smaller one to the 8' whip but would have to get a pole put in a rod holder for the big one.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

George, I would think the smaller 12x18 would be best for boats, especially on the antenna like you said. 

That is the size I got in the double sided and l'll it it on my whip. 


Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mont said:


> It's super easy in ASL. One of the things on my list of near term goals is to learn enough ASL this year to at least introduce myself correctly as well as a couple of other basic concepts.
> 
> Hold up two fingers, your pointer and the one next to it, aka a peace sign and then do what's in the pic. 2 Cool


 Too bad that's almost identical to the "***" sign when somebody runs full throttle through your wade..


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

just ordered a small double side for the boat...


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like the links for both flags and stickers are down.....or is it just my computer having hiccups?


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

HoustoneD said:


> Looks like the links for both flags and stickers are down.....or is it just my computer having hiccups?


Same here...but just to let people know I am a 2cooler in the meantime I'm going to tie a yellow bandana to our antenna.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Here ya go. https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/store/flags/specialty/2-cool-fishing-flag#.Uk8R_-u5fq2


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Pirate flag....considering the crowd in here heh heh heh.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)




----------

